# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  من روائع الشعر السعودي

## bobtag

كلما نسنس من الغربي هبوب حمل النسمة سلام
وان لمحت سهيل في عرض الجنوب .. عانق رموز الغرام
لك حبيب ما نسا .. كلمته دايم عسى
اطلب الله وارتجيه .. صبح يومي والمسا
كل زين اشهاده وانتم بعيد منوتي ليتك معي
وان سهرت الليل اهوجس بك واعيد هل لاجلك مدمعي
وانت هاجس خاطري .. وانت فرحة ناظري
يا قريب ويا بعيد .. فيك امس وحاضري
نشوتك تلعب مع قطر المطر .. وانتشى قطره معك
والسحاب يطاردك بين الشجر خالق الزين ابدعك
الندى في وجنتك .. صار عطر بلمستك
والهوى غنى طرب .. تستثيره بسمتك
كلما ضمت عيوني منك طيف يا بعد كل الطيوف
قلت ما مثلك على الدنيا وصيف لا حشا مالك وصوف
لا سحاب ولا مطر .. لا نسيم ولا زهر ..
لا طيور ولا زهر .. ولا مع باقي البشر ..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا والله حلوة الاغنيه هاي والاحلى منها صوت فنان العرب محمد عبده

----------

